# The Redheads laid eggs



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

Found eggs in one of the driftwood branch today evening. The male is guarding, but the female is nowhere while the light is on. Now I switched off the light and found the pair near the eggs. They ate hikari cichlid gold in the evening. The first time spawner, I am not too sure about the success.

However, kindly suggest what to do. I have empty tanks, but I think I should remove the free swimmers, not the branch with eggs, what do you say?

Here are some quick snaps:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I hear that they are good parent's so let nature take it's course. If they start to get eaten take them out ASAP!


----------



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay, I also want to see the parental behaviour.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I know what you can do..... send me some!


----------



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

The eggs?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

She mean's the fry once and if the egg's hatch.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

These are beautiful fish.

Is there a site out there that carries these, as I am not finding them? Also, will they get along with Blue Acara's? I have 6 (2") in a 55 gallon. I am hoping to pair off two of them, and move the rest eventially.

Thanks


----------



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

They do well with blue acaras as one of my friend had them together.

Both the parents are now guarding the eggs, some got fungus infected today.
More snaps:


----------



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

Yesterday both the parents are holding the eggs/fries in their mouth. Today I found only the female is holding, and the male is sticking with her constantly, nice to watch them together, have some photos to share:









































Thanks,
Avik


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

"snaps" indeed. Some of the best aquarium photography I've seen. :thumb:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *tigermath*,

Congratulations. Thank you for sharing your great images of their breeding process. The males and female share the mouth brooding responsibilities.

Keep us posted.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

Some updates on the fishes. I lost all the fries as I went out of the country for few months. But now they again bred and I am raising around 40 fries in a separate tank.









I am updating the breeding journal at http://www.kolkata-aquarium.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=145

The current tank set up:


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow, your pictures are awesome, and you have some great looking fish!

How big is your tank? I really like it. Nice wood, is it roots?


----------



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Lauren. The tank is a 5'-20"-2' (LBH) one. Those are roots. You can get more details on our forum.


----------



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

Taken today:


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

It was a real pleasure to read your thread so far. The tank is looking very nice and the fish also.

Good luck with the fry.


----------



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you for liking. Keep an eye on this thread as I will continue to document the growth of the babies.

The dad in my main tank..









Regards,
Avik


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Ooh yeah!

Keep them coming


----------

